# Other > Fun and games >  Because I'm all about that cake, no biscuits!

## Emmie

I have made my husband and child the ULTIMATE chocolate cake for their Birthdays so let's discuss cake, what do you like? Do you bake? 

I'm a sucker for cherry and almond cake!

----------


## Paula

Oh cake, sweet cake. You can keep me going on this subject for days. My fav is carrot cake, nope chocolate cake, maybe white choc and raspberry cupcake, mmmm coffee cake, lemon drizzle *drools*

----------


## S deleted

I love a nice moist chocolate fudge cake, but also partial to carrot cake

----------


## Angie

Not really a big cake eater but lemon cheesecake is one I do like every so often

----------


## OldMike

Don't eat cake these days but used to love any form of chocolate cake (my mum made some delicious ones with cream and chocolate icing).

----------


## Suzi

I have the most amazing recipe for chocolate fudge cake which makes it's own choc fudge sauce as it cooks.... 
Lemon drizzle, coffee and walnut, chocolate, a good old victoria sponge with cream and strawberries.... Too many to choose from.....

----------


## Emmie

> I have the most amazing recipe for chocolate fudge cake which makes it's own choc fudge sauce as it cooks....


So I'm going to need the recipe for this please.

The "ultimate" chocolate cake, is chocolate sponge batter (made with 50% light brown sugar 50% caster for a fudgier taste) with white and dark chocolate chips mixed in. With chocolate buttercream in the middle (also with white/dark chocolate chips stuffed in), then more chocolate buttercream on the top and 8 miniture heroes/celebrations on the top! Want to know the best bit Suzi? It's almost dairy free, the white chocolate ships and celebrations aren't but the rest is! (I'm too used to dairy free baking to change to anything else now!)

----------

Suzi (23-09-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

I have to admit (because I never usually give myself any credit) I am an awesome baker. I make a mean choc fudge cake, Victoria sponge, coffee cake, raspberry and coconut cake, carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake, coffee and walnut cake, choc orange and peppermint choc cakes, bakewell tart and neopolitan cupcakes!

----------


## magie06

My signature would be a Victoria sponge and my other no cook treat would be chocolate truffles. The only cooking they need is to melt the chocolate. 
But having said that my favourite to eat would be chocolate fudge cake.

----------


## Paula

> I have to admit (because I never usually give myself any credit) I am an awesome baker. I make a mean choc fudge cake, Victoria sponge, coffee cake, raspberry and coconut cake, carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake, coffee and walnut cake, choc orange and peppermint choc cakes, bakewell tart and neopolitan cupcakes!


Could you move down south please ......

----------


## Jarre

I am a fan of the chocolate fudge cake but my favourite has always been victoria sandwich cake with propper butter icing and strawberry jam in the middle!

----------


## Jaquaia

> Could you move down south please ......


And my buttercream is so light and fluffy, like whipped cream  :O:

----------

Jarre (24-09-16)

----------


## Paula

Oh my .....

----------


## Emmie

> peppermint choc cakes


I never thought of doing this! Is there a specific recipe or just chuck some peppermint stuff in?

----------


## Emmie

> And my buttercream is so light and fluffy, like whipped cream


Where's a salivating smiley when you need it!

----------


## Jaquaia

You can buy peppermint extract, then I just dress it up with mint choccies

----------


## S deleted

> I have to admit (because I never usually give myself any credit) I am an awesome baker. I make a mean choc fudge cake, Victoria sponge, coffee cake, raspberry and coconut cake, carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake, coffee and walnut cake, choc orange and peppermint choc cakes, bakewell tart and neopolitan cupcakes!


Will you marry me?

----------


## Jaquaia

> Will you marry me?


But you told me I wasn't your type!  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Well I admit I generally prefer men, except where there is cake.

----------


## Paula

Awwww first DWD wedding, Suzi, get your hat and your best Cilla impression  :(giggle):

----------


## S deleted

Hold on she hasn't accepted yet. Not the first time I've proposed on this forum, lol

----------


## Suzi

> Awwww first DWD wedding, Suzi, get your hat and your best Cilla impression


I have a DWD Wedding hat. I wore it when I went to Emmie and Mr Emmie's wedding, then to MaraUT and Lostfriends  :O:  I love a DWD Wedding!

----------

Paula (23-09-16)

----------


## OldMike

Just been reading through this thread and it really made me smile, started off about cake and ended with weddings.  :):

----------


## S deleted

Dude it's still about cake.......WEDDING CAKE!!!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

Ginger cake in the oven! I may have put a bit too much ginger in it.....

----------


## S deleted

No such thing.

----------


## Jaquaia

10 heaped, and I mean HEAPED, tablespoons.

----------


## purplefan

DId you have custard with ginger cake?

----------


## Paula

You can have custard with ANY cake

----------


## Jaquaia

We had custard, it would have been criminal not to.

----------

purplefan (24-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

I like custard with bakewell tart.

----------

